# Cut ends keep popping out



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

I use a variety of different joins, but still do have ends to weave in occasionally. My problem is that after weaving in, the effectively hiding the yarn, I find the end pokes out after a while. Is there a way to overcome this very annoying issue?


----------



## nancyannin (Apr 9, 2012)

I have the same problem, so I'm watching to see what more experienced knitters suggest. But I did wonder if Fray Check, that quilters use, could be used here to keep the "ends" stuck to the wrong side.


----------



## San (Mar 9, 2011)

Lillyhooch said:


> I use a variety of different joins, but still do have ends to weave in occasionally. My problem is that after weaving in, the effectively hiding the yarn, I find the end pokes out after a while. Is there a way to overcome this very annoying issue?


I, too, have the same issue. Hope someone can spread some light on how to fix this.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

I've never had a problem with this issue. I find that when weaving the ends in, if you actually splice the knitted stitches with the needle and run the yarn through the strands of knitted yarns for at least 2-3 inches, then go back on it for about an inch, it is held better.


----------



## Tareca (Oct 18, 2012)

I always stretch the row before cutting.


----------



## Nana89 (Sep 25, 2012)

I try to never knit anything that is not one piece--no small squares-no changing color mid stream--I guess I am a lazy knitter but I have seen too many ends pop out-and have been asked to "mend" too many things that now have holes because the recipient has cut thee ends too short-thus a hole...I thught abut using the fray check--will make for a stiff end to the yarn- not sure if it will glue it


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

If it's a join of new yarn at the end of a row I take the "old" yarn and the new yarn, and knitt the first 3 or 4 stitches with both. Then when I finish I trim the old yarn.


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

I, too, get the new yarn and knit together with the old yarn for about 3 stitches. Then cut off the old yarn. I feel it is more secure doing it this way.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Frannyward said:


> I, too, get the new yarn and knit together with the old yarn for about 3 stitches. Then cut off the old yarn. I feel it is more secure doing it this way.


 :thumbup:


----------



## nannymaid (Jul 7, 2011)

When I thread ends in after going one way with the weaving I 'back track' weave so that even a slight stretch of the knitting won't make the ends pop out.


----------



## Busy Bee Aussie (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi i do the same as nannymaid, i weave one way then back track, if it's a special garment i will sew over each end with sewing cotton to match just to make sure no ends resurface, kind regards busy bee aussie


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Frannyward said:


> I, too, get the new yarn and knit together with the old yarn for about 3 stitches. Then cut off the old yarn. I feel it is more secure doing it this way.


This is the way we always did it in the "old days". Now there are a number of different joins. I have tried some of them and they were okay, but I still go back to the "old" way.


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

For finish seams - I stretch the seam a bit, weave the ends up, then back and if it's in a good spot that won't chafe or be uncomfortable I tie a teeny hard knot in the ends before cutting them. I know, there will be those that say never use knots but it's my safety net after all that work!

If it's a color add I loop the new yarn over the old leave a tail and continue. Then when seaming the tail get worked in right along with the working yarn until it's gone.


----------



## BlueTressym (Nov 23, 2012)

Frannyward said:


> I, too, get the new yarn and knit together with the old yarn for about 3 stitches. Then cut off the old yarn. I feel it is more secure doing it this way.


I found doing this with a colour-change it made my stripes look odd because the first stitches were both colours each time I changed colours.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

Lillyhooch said:


> I use a variety of different joins, but still do have ends to weave in occasionally. My problem is that after weaving in, the effectively hiding the yarn, I find the end pokes out after a while. Is there a way to overcome this very annoying issue?


I use the magic knot, there are no end's


----------



## BlueTressym (Nov 23, 2012)

Urith said:


> Lillyhooch said:
> 
> 
> > I use a variety of different joins, but still do have ends to weave in occasionally. My problem is that after weaving in, the effectively hiding the yarn, I find the end pokes out after a while. Is there a way to overcome this very annoying issue?
> ...


Newbie question; 'Magic knot'?


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/154389093445364151/



BlueTressym said:


> Urith said:
> 
> 
> > Lillyhooch said:
> ...


----------



## BlueTressym (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanx, that's very useful. The only issue I saw is that if you're changing colours, wouldn't this make you end up with your new colour starting in the middle of a row? It didn't seem you could place the knot very precisely.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

BlueTressym said:


> Thanx, that's very useful. The only issue I saw is that if you're changing colours, wouldn't this make you end up with your new colour starting in the middle of a row? It didn't seem you could place the knot very precisely.


you can, I usually knot two sts before the colour change.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

Urith said:


> BlueTressym said:
> 
> 
> > Thanx, that's very useful. The only issue I saw is that if you're changing colours, wouldn't this make you end up with your new colour starting in the middle of a row? It didn't seem you could place the knot very precisely.
> ...


I meant before the end of the row, then the knot is at the edge


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Urith said:


> I use the magic knot, there are no end's


There are some things that you wouldn't use a magic knot on though: socks, baby hats and booties.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I do a lot of large projects - shawls, afghans. I leave any short ends poking out on the 'wrong' side ... long enough to stay on that side. If I absolutely don't want them to poke out anywhere, I need to make sure that they're woven in by splitting the yarn strands through which they pass. Even better - split the end to be woven into its component plies and weave in each ply _separately_.


----------



## sewquilty (Sep 20, 2012)

I agree it can be a problem. 

I weave ends in "up and back" and find that they stay secure enough, usually.

I also tie a tiny knot in the two yarns if it's at a seam. If I'm working with pure wool, I splice the ends together.


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

I always use a little fabric glue after weaving in ends. Just a little on the end of a toothpick. Pull the end tightly, dab the glue where the end enters the fabric then stretch the fabric . The glue gets pulled in and then cut the excess. I never have ends popping out. You can buy Aleene's fabric fusion which is washable at Joann's


----------



## Cookie_Sue (May 23, 2011)

I use a small (and I mean SMALL) dot of Liquid Stitch. Keeps the ends in place after I them in place. Be sure to wait 24 hours before washing but after that - no problem and soft, too.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

The magic knot is what I told a friend to use for her triloom weaving and she loves!

Now I have to do it for my joining of yarn for knitting and crochetng.

There is a YouTube which shows the technique very clearly.

When using wool and such, it is easy to do a felt-type of join.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

nancyannin said:


> I have the same problem, so I'm watching to see what more experienced knitters suggest. But I did wonder if Fray Check, that quilters use, could be used here to keep the "ends" stuck to the wrong side.


There's a book called "When Bad Things Happen To Good Knitters" written by Marion Evans & Ahza Moore..on pg. 100 thru 102 they address the question on weaving depending on what type of stitch you have done. One thing is that they say is weave atleast 2" and for bulky 8"going in one direction than turning and proceeding in the opposite direction for about 1", or half as much of what you did in the beginning.Then they say pull gently so that the tail matches your tension, leaving about a 1/4" at the end so it won't go to the other side. They deal with each stitch differently the above is for the garter stitch. This book should be able to be purchase quite cheaply at www.bookcloseouts.com or www.alibri.com. I hope this has been of some help to you.


----------



## dsimp4 (Nov 24, 2011)

Dear Lilly, how do I keep my magic knot from coming loose? So far this has happened twice and I can't figure out why cause when I make it the knot is tight. Plz help.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

fray check will work well, but dont use too much, just a drop or two, because it dries very stiff & will be scratchy next to the skin



nancyannin said:


> I have the same problem, so I'm watching to see what more experienced knitters suggest. But I did wonder if Fray Check, that quilters use, could be used here to keep the "ends" stuck to the wrong side.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

I try to make my 'tail' for weaving in several inches long. I find that gives me enough to weave in so that it will not poke out.

Going to check on that magic knot. This is the second time I have heard about it.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

And be sure not to cut the ends too close. This can happen if you do not have enough on the wrong side.


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

dsimp4 said:


> Dear Lilly, how do I keep my magic knot from coming loose? So far this has happened twice and I can't figure out why cause when I make it the knot is tight. Plz help.


After you have tied the two knots and pulled the yarn with both hands at once and the two knots have slid together do you give it a good hard tug? I use magic knot always and have never had it come undone. Have not tried it for very thick yarn. If the resulting knot is not secure you may find that you have not tied your knots correctly. Perhaps re read the method on a tutorial just to check up on yourself/


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

nannymaid said:


> When I thread ends in after going one way with the weaving I 'back track' weave so that even a slight stretch of the knitting won't make the ends pop out.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PattiKT (Nov 24, 2012)

nancyannin said:


> I have the same problem, so I'm watching to see what more experienced knitters suggest. But I did wonder if Fray Check, that quilters use, could be used here to keep the "ends" stuck to the wrong side.


I have used the Fray Check occasionally, but find it leaves a small hard place where I've used it. So am not as thrilled with this solution. I like the stretch it, and weave it both directions best.


----------



## dwilhelm (Dec 29, 2011)

I have had this problem before. On some of the classes I have taken on line, I have learned to braid the new yarn into the old so it knits as one strand. I like that better than the magic knot,which I too, have had to come apart. A major pain to repair!!!!

in another class, they also recommend a tiny drop of fray or glue at the end of the weave-in. 

Another teacher also recommended that you not clip the yarn until after you wash the item as that helps to set the yarn. I did this with the last item I made, but then gave it away so will not know how well it works.

All I can say, is to keep trying various methods until you find one that works for you. I also weave my ends for several inches in at least two directions.


----------



## mairmie (Jun 16, 2011)

what is the magic knot?


----------



## jenk57 (May 2, 2011)

I have not tried the Fray Check. In theory it sounds like the perfect solution, until I hear mention of it drying hard and possibly being "scratchy." Also, I have read many posts about people "repurposing" their projects years later. Since I am a bit on the thrifty (and green) side, I can see myself possibly doing this in the future. If the tails were glued in place, I would be unable to reuse my yarn.

I have tried the magic knot, I do not get it to work consistently. And in the back of my mind worry about it coming undone. I made a sweater this past summer which the knot did not hold, so I tied it a 3rd time to secure it firmly. Now no matter what I do, that knot finds its way to the front of the sweater. I'm sure that no one knows it is there, but me. It is not extremely noticeable....but it IS THERE and it bothers me to the point that I may not wear that sweater much.

I am off to search for the above mentioned book.


----------



## mairmie (Jun 16, 2011)

What is the Magic Knot?


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

What's the magic knot?

pzoe



P.S. I love KP, many thanks to all who share.


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

When I weave the ends in after going in that one direction, I reverse directions and back track a few stitches. That seems to solve the problem for me.


----------



## 37716 (Sep 27, 2011)

I also use the magic knot, whether with yarn or thread. Never any ends to weave in, and doesn't show in my work.


----------



## PaulaP (Nov 12, 2012)

I just watched the magic knot demonstrated on website below



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/154389093445364151/

and am so glad I am a new member of this group. Even though I have been knitting for 50 years, I learn new things all the time.


----------



## cheigley (Oct 20, 2011)

I use the weave both directions join and rarely have a problem. However, I crocheted a granny square bed sized afghan, with a hook a tad too large, perhaps. Those ends keep popping out because of the looseness of the stitches. I'd like a source for the magic knot technique. My searches only led me to witchcraft sites. I would appreciate a website that would video this for me. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

When you google magic knot, include the word "knit" in the search. That should weed out unwanted sites.

I weave my yarn in two directions, stretch the item, AND weave the yarn through several strands of yarn (splitting the yarn), not just between the stitches. 

Lastly, fray check is only hard until item is washed. After that, it is not detectable (unless you've globbed a bunch of it on.)

Hope this helps.


----------



## cheigley (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions. I've thought of fray check, but haven't tried it. May give it a shot.


----------



## Laura R (Apr 14, 2011)

Just yesterday I ordered Caron Simply Soft, in seven colors, to make an afghan. Then I read elsewhere that it's the worst for ends popping out.

Q. Has anyone solved this particular problem?


----------



## renee4561 (May 20, 2011)

For some reason i don't have that problem. I weave my yarn in and out the same so it like i'm tiring a knot, but not actually tiring a knot, so it don't come unloose. I hope this help.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

BlueTressym said:


> Urith said:
> 
> 
> > Lillyhooch said:
> ...


Check out "magic knot" with a search on this site or youtube.


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

I have used the fray check - it does make the end stiff but it doesn't hold it to the fabric - I might try the actual fabric glue next.


----------



## Pennie (Jun 4, 2011)

Google Russian Join Strong and no ends to weave in


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

Granalou said:


> I always use a little fabric glue after weaving in ends. Just a little on the end of a toothpick. Pull the end tightly, dab the glue where the end enters the fabric then stretch the fabric . The glue gets pulled in and then cut the excess. I never have ends popping out. You can buy Aleene's fabric fusion which is washable at Joann's


That sounds like a Great idea - thank you!!


----------



## dtomlinson (Jan 30, 2011)

Please explain the magic knot. This sounds like a really good solution to the problem


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

Lillyhooch said:


> I use a variety of different joins, but still do have ends to weave in occasionally. My problem is that after weaving in, the effectively hiding the yarn, I find the end pokes out after a while. Is there a way to overcome this very annoying issue?


The Braided Join works with any size and type of yarn. I've been using it for years and it's undetectable and infallible after knitting. I always knit at least three stitches with the braid for thin yarns and even more for the heavier weights placing the braid near an edge. Make sure the ends are on the wrong side of your work and feel confident in snipping off after blocking. They will not unravel. Here is a YouTube link to this process: http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=2-u66X5RYjc&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D2-u66X5RYjc


----------



## dtomlinson (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I've just started using the magic knot. It is fun to do something different but believe that weaving in the yarn on the back side is a surer way. Even with magic knot I noticed a couple of places that frayed out and I realize that is because I cut my yarn too close. The old way is better, I believe, and sure.


----------



## lbn (Dec 15, 2011)

Oh no. I am making an afgan out of simply soft also in many colors. I will have ends popping out everywhere.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

There is a product called Liquid Stitch. It comes in a tube and I get it in the sewing notions section at Wal-Mart (Our Wal-Mart doesn't carry fabrics, but does have a small section with pins, buttons, elastic, etc.) I find it very helpful. It also doesn't dry hard like fray-check does.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have been thinking for quite awhile that I could use a GREAT finishing book.. I worry about the ends also sometimes they pop out.. if its at the end of a row I hide it in the seams that way they don't show to the front of the work. If I have to join the same color in the middle of a row I use the Magic Knot if done correctly there are no ends that need hidden.. other wise I do as many here do and weave one way then back the other.. clip within 1/8 of a inch and after the item is washed a few times the end seems to 'bloom' enough to stay on its proper side... I will start doing as Leonora suggested and split the yarn fibers as I weave.. maybe it will be the solution I need.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

nancyannin said:


> I have the same problem, so I'm watching to see what more experienced knitters suggest. But I did wonder if Fray Check, that quilters use, could be used here to keep the "ends" stuck to the wrong side.


Nancy,
I used fray check on one of the Red Heart Sashay frilly scarfs I made.
When it dried, the area was notably discolored and very hard! For a nice, soft, frilly scarf? Not for me! I cut the area off and ended with my usual method. I do not reccommend fray check being used on yarn!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

NRoberts said:


> http://voices.yahoo.com/knots-finishing-needlework-professionally-9031149.html?cat=4
> 
> This explains the Russian Join and the Surgeon's Knot.


thank you for this link... the surgeons knot looks like a winner.... I'll see if its easier or the same as the magic knot... from what I read it is different but very stable...


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

It really depends on the yarn. Some yarns stay woven in better than others. 

I try to actually sew through the yarn strand, use magic knot on the more stubborn yarns like Lion Brand Homespun (not to be confused with actually handspun yarn)

On other yarns, the Russian Join or knitting with both old and new yarns for several stitches work well. 

You need to know a variety of techniques as some work better on one yarn than another


----------



## dogyear (Nov 17, 2012)

What is the magic knot?


----------



## LYTHAMSTANNES (Feb 8, 2011)

Sometimes it's also easy to split the weave of the yarn into two pieces and since it's smaller yarn weave it in better.


----------



## goodydock (Nov 12, 2012)

Urith said:


> Lillyhooch said:
> 
> 
> > I use a variety of different joins, but still do have ends to weave in occasionally. My problem is that after weaving in, the effectively hiding the yarn, I find the end pokes out after a while. Is there a way to overcome this very annoying issue?
> ...


What is a "magic knot"?


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

I use the magic knot and put a tiny bit of liquid stitch on it.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

I wouldn't recommend Fray Check® for anything that will be worn as clothing! It turns into the 'material' a stiff, scratchy, brittle surface (as if nail polish had been applied) that will not soften up and you'll regret it!

Any time you need a sealant on fabric, Aileene's (sp?) has a line of products starting with the thinnest Stop Fraying® and OK To Wash It® and going into thicker white glues designed for this purpose. I've spent a dozen years as a miniature teddy bear artist/designer, cutting out fabric and sealing the edges of fabric with these before sewing right at the edges of very tiny scraps of fabric, sometimes as small/narrow as ½" wide, before turning them right-side out and stuffing them. 
After drying and curing for a half hour or so, the fabrics can go through washer & dryer cycles and still remain sealed on the edges ready to sew w/o fraying. (forgotten in pockets!!) 
Fray Check® 'bleeds' into the fabric instead of staying where you put it and turns the edge stiff and brittle.

That being saidthere's no reason to ever use a sealant to affix the yarn from popping out. Running the ends in through SPLIT yarns is what I do, in any direction, pull to stretch, then run them in the same way in a different direction. Stretch again and clip off. Stretching is important as others too have mentioned, as the item is a knit and will do this naturally as it's worn or used.

I found the when I pulled the ends through the split yarn sts on the back side, weaving through while splitting the yarn sts kept the yarn on the reverse side. When running through underneath whole sts, you've actually placed the yarn right next to the front side of the sts and the ends may show through more that way. Springier yarns tend to do this more often than soft ones, I'd found. 

But if they do show through, stretch the knitted item just slightly in the direction of the weaving-in (if you can see it) pull the end to the reverse side and clip it off from the back. As the item has probably had some use by that point, it 'probably' won't stretch much more and pop the end again!


----------



## cheigley (Oct 20, 2011)

I viewed the video of the magic knot on this website. A need join anywhere when joining the same yarn. However, how do you get the join at the precise spot where you need to change colors of yarn...for picture patterns?


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

Granalou said:


> I always use a little fabric glue after weaving in ends. Just a little on the end of a toothpick. Pull the end tightly, dab the glue where the end enters the fabric then stretch the fabric . The glue gets pulled in and then cut the excess. I never have ends popping out. You can buy Aleene's fabric fusion which is washable at Joann's


You can also do this with a dab of clear nail polish.


----------



## nancyannin (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank you to all of you who have responded to this topic. I now know that I should NOT use Fray Check. I'm going to try some of the joins that have been suggested (I've saved all the URL's to the video demonstrations), and I'm going to look for the fabric glue, probably the Aleen's fabric fusion since I have a Joanne's fabric store nearby. I'm rather new to knitting, and I learn so much from all you ladies. You're so helpful. Thank You!


----------



## laceweight (Jun 20, 2011)

I weave the ends in for about 4 inches then pull the yarn so I have a short length. Take my blunt scissor and scrape the yarn until I have a worn length that breaks, then stretch the knitting until all slides into place. Those recalcitrant yarn ends have their spirit broken and settle in nicely! Never use acrylic so can't speak to that. Cotton and all its stiff relatives I weave and double back, then cut plies at varying lengths. Recently made a duster using a ramie/silk blend in lace blocks and had hundreds of ends, gaggh! Wove them all in, doubling back, then glued the ends. I used Beacon 3 in 1 advanced craft glue. Dried clear and did not soak through the knitting.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Leonora said:


> I've never had a problem with this issue. I find that when weaving the ends in, if you actually splice the knitted stitches with the needle and run the yarn through the strands of knitted yarns for at least 2-3 inches, then go back on it for about an inch, it is held better.


That's exactly what I do. You can even split the yarn you are weaving in which also helps...


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

I do a lot of intarsia knitting, which means a lot of ends to weave in. I wouldn't recommend Fraycheck, since it is stiff and hard to control. 

There is a product called FabricTac. It is a very "aggressive" glue which means it dries very quickly. I put a tiny hole in the top of the FabricTac bottle to keep it from drying out and to control the flow. 

Then I take a pin and put a tiny, tiny, tiny (did I say tiny?) dot of FabricTac on the pin, put it between the yarn end and the yarn below or above it, and squeeze the 2 together. It doesn't make the yarn stiff if you use a tiny amount, and stays throughout the life of the garment.


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

Laura R said:


> Just yesterday I ordered Caron Simply Soft, in seven colors, to make an afghan. Then I read elsewhere that it's the worst for ends popping out.
> 
> Q. Has anyone solved this particular problem?


I use this yarn quite a lot and really like it. I've used the weave-the-end-through-the-fabric method -- not just weaving between stitches -- along with the going-one-way-then-doubling-back method. Just learned about the magic knot and have been using it for the last two or three months. I make sure that when I slide the two knots together I give it a couple of hard tugs to be sure it's gonna hold. So far, so good.


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

Lenora that is exactly how I join all my yarns and they never pop out


----------



## tenaj (Feb 22, 2011)

I use the magic knot, there are no end's[/quote]

THANKS I am always learning something new here at KP.

I found this site for it



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/154389093445364151/


----------



## NY Hummer (Oct 16, 2012)

The MAGIC knot is on a video here:


----------



## NY Hummer (Oct 16, 2012)

For ending my yarn on a project I always weave in and out and in and out......like another knitter here said, two to three inches.
Then I go back an inch or so toward the beginning.

When finished, you can also weave in as you go up/down the border/side edge, weaving on the back side.


----------



## knottyknittershop (Mar 16, 2012)

I find that with the Russian Join (I learned about here & watched on Utube), there are very few loose ends. I wash & block my items before I do the final trimming of any tiny ends that do pop up; that way the ends have worked their way in better.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Lillyhooch-When I am weaving in ends, I run the last inch or two through the yarn strand on several stitches, not just through the stitch. I find if the yarn is actually running through the strand of yarn in a stitch, the split strand tends to hold onto the end and prevents it from popping out. I wouldn't use Fray Check or fabric glue. They could leave a rough spot inside your garment. If you find you have an end that just won't stay put, a few stitches with a needle and thread should do the trick. Or, pull the end through a strand of a stitch as described above. Denise


----------



## Memom9 (Sep 7, 2012)

I have used Fray Check several times and it does work on some yarns- but only a drop, so the yarn does not become so stiff that it "sticks" your skin. Also, the magic knot and other techniques suggested do work. sometimes, the yarn is just very "frayable" (is that a word? :?: :?


----------



## rohohappy (Jul 5, 2012)

Have you tried the Russian join. You can find it on UTube(for fibers like cotton,acrylic,silk,etc.) or you can try the "spit splice" if you are using natural fibers from animals. You fray the two ends of the yarn(end you are running out of and the new ball you are starting.) Lay them in the palm of your hand,laying the ends over top of eachother and spit on them( I know it sounds gross) then you roughly rub your hands together until the ends mesh together. Keep doing this until you cant see the join. You can tug on it and then continue knitting. Between the spitting(natural protein) and the protein in the fiber the fiber, the action of rubbing and the heat in your hands it produces will naturally adhere to eachother thereby totally doing away with the problem of weaving in ends. Happy knitting


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

I separate the fiber first, makes for more ends to ide but you'll not see eds later


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> Frannyward said:
> 
> 
> > I, too, get the new yarn and knit together with the old yarn for about 3 stitches. Then cut off the old yarn. I feel it is more secure doing it this way.
> ...


Hi,

I'm a relatively new knitter (Just 7-1/2 years), and I do it as in the "old days" too. But, sometimes I use the Magic Knot. Backtracking the weave sounds interesting; I'll have to try that next time, because my weaved ends sometimes pop out in front too. Very annoying!


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

I do the same as nanny maid.


----------



## tallieu (Feb 10, 2011)

DON'T use fray check. I tried that once and it hardens on the yarn so would not be comfortable for anyone to wear. I'll be watching too, to see what other suggestions people have. I usually just weave back and forth 3 times over about 5 or 6 stitches and that seems to work on everything but Caron yarn.
Caryl


nancyannin said:


> I have the same problem, so I'm watching to see what more experienced knitters suggest. But I did wonder if Fray Check, that quilters use, could be used here to keep the "ends" stuck to the wrong side.


----------



## MaryMarie (Jul 28, 2012)

Leonora: Your suggestions sounds like a good one.......Marie


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

When doing something that has a wrong side, like a sweater or hat, I leave a one inch tail (or a little less) on the inside. If the yarn is mainly wool, sometimes I trim it after blocking.

If you use fray check brand on ends, it will make a stiff spot in the knitting. There are other btands of end sealer that dry soft and flexible. They should be with Fray Check in the sewing store, but will say they dry soft.


----------



## Bundalk (Apr 14, 2012)

I crocheted a Log Cabin afghan and it had many many ends. Someone told me not to use fabric spftener because it helps the ends slip out.


----------



## MaryMarie (Jul 28, 2012)

Sounds great. I can't wait to try it! Thanks!


----------



## Kateannie (Mar 21, 2011)

When you weave in the ends, weave it in one direction and then weave it back towards the beginning. After snipping the yarn as close to the piece, give the knit piece a little tug and the cut end will slip out of sight.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Lillyhooch said:


> I use a variety of different joins, but still do have ends to weave in occasionally. My problem is that after weaving in, the effectively hiding the yarn, I find the end pokes out after a while. Is there a way to overcome this very annoying issue?


I apologize, but I'm not reading through 7 pages of answers to see if someone else does this or not --

What I do, is weave in one direction first, then I stretch the work a bit to be sure the tail isn't tight/puckering. Then I go in the opposite direction, pull again. If I have tail left, and/or the yarn is slippery, I will also weave again in two other directions - that is, for example, first to the left, then to the right, then up a few rows, then down. Stopping to stretch the fabric before each turn. I will then give one last stretch before trimming the end. If I cut, then the fabric stretches, it will pull that last bit of tail out. So, I make sure all stretching is done first!!

(wearing and washing will pull the fabric in different directions, so I make sure to be the one to do that first  )


----------



## maryellens (Apr 11, 2011)

I, too, use the magic knot. Ever since I first saw it, I have been using it. No ends, and the knot blends right in.


----------



## Betty Tustin (May 14, 2011)

That's how I do it, too.

WVBetty



nannymaid said:


> When I thread ends in after going one way with the weaving I 'back track' weave so that even a slight stretch of the knitting won't make the ends pop out.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

The magic knot is great if you have a long enough end to do it. Sometimes I have just a tiny end left. I use an ordinary darning needle, (sharp point) I run the needle back thru. the row, (splitting the ply's) THEN thread my needle and pull it thru. You can hide a very tiny end this way. 
If you have a longer tail do the same and then,pull snug then smoothe the item out then run the needle back thru the same spot, (again splitting the ply's) pull this snug, clip the tail then smooth the item and the end will disappear and stay that way. Hope this helps.


----------



## marybales (Feb 6, 2011)

Here are some videos that show differant ways of joining yarn.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01O3qC6GH8I


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

nancyannin said:


> But I did wonder if Fray Check
> 
> Unless Fray Check has been changed, it's very stiff when it dries. I used it to 'stay' my cross stitch fabrics. I would not use it on a garment.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Granalou said:


> I always use a little fabric glue after weaving in ends. Just a little on the end of a toothpick. Pull the end tightly, dab the glue where the end enters the fabric then stretch the fabric . The glue gets pulled in and then cut the excess. I never have ends popping out. You can buy Aleene's fabric fusion which is washable at Joann's


I like this idea and will give it a try when needed. Thank you!


----------



## helent (Feb 9, 2011)

San said:


> Lillyhooch said:
> 
> 
> > I use a variety of different joins, but still do have ends to weave in occasionally. My problem is that after weaving in, the effectively hiding the yarn, I find the end pokes out after a while. Is there a way to overcome this very annoying issue?
> ...


i'm knitting a baby Dalmation hat - i've finished the white hat and now have to add black spots - some spots might be small and i'm wondering how to hide the ends, too 
thank you!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

:idea: I use the Russian Join in which you make a loop with the old yarn and thread the yarn back into itself with a needle; put the new yarn through the loop, form another loop, and thread the new yarn back through itself.
The technique is shown very nicely on a uTube video.
Prefer this to Magic Knot because I don't like knots of any kind in my knitting, but that's just me.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

http://www.studioknits.com/bookpage8.htm
This is a great source for professional technique that you can bookmark and use whenever you need it. U could buy the book online, too. If I remember correctly, it is a digital book.


Ronie said:


> I have been thinking for quite awhile that I could use a GREAT finishing book.. I worry about the ends also sometimes they pop out.. if its at the end of a row I hide it in the seams that way they don't show to the front of the work. If I have to join the same color in the middle of a row I use the Magic Knot if done correctly there are no ends that need hidden.. other wise I do as many here do and weave one way then back the other.. clip within 1/8 of a inch and after the item is washed a few times the end seems to 'bloom' enough to stay on its proper side... I will start doing as Leonora suggested and split the yarn fibers as I weave.. maybe it will be the solution I need.


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

I always weave them in following the stitches back and forth then i split the yarn into plys and using a sharp point needle, skim through in different directions. It takes time but ive never had anything come undone. Here is a video of this method.






Instead of cutting the end there i change needles and split the yarn as said before.


----------



## jan herbert (Dec 1, 2012)

lWhat is a magic knot?


----------



## jan herbert (Dec 1, 2012)

lWhat is a magic knot?


----------



## julielacykntr (May 5, 2012)

Lillyhooch said:


> I use a variety of different joins, but still do have ends to weave in occasionally. My problem is that after weaving in, the effectively hiding the yarn, I find the end pokes out after a while. Is there a way to overcome this very annoying issue?


A 'tiny' dab of Fray Check, found in sewing notions department will work for most weights. For some worsted through bulky yarns leave enough to weave in plus a inch to two inches of extra (depends on the yarn). Before you start to weave in take this end and cut it tapering the yarn to a point so that it will not be as bulky and have a 'blunt' end. You can now, if needed, run a 'tiny' dab of Fray Check. Fray Check can get stiff so use sparingly and recheck area if washing item.


----------



## Billings (Dec 29, 2011)

Busy Bee Aussie said:


> Hi i do the same as nannymaid, i weave one way then back track, if it's a special garment i will sew over each end with sewing cotton to match just to make sure no ends resurface, kind regards busy bee aussie


I do this also and so far, so good.


----------



## collegemiss (Nov 9, 2012)

I only join yarn at the end of the row then use the spare length of yarn to join seams. It usually works out OK.


----------



## helent (Feb 9, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> :idea: I use the Russian Join in which you make a loop with the old yarn and thread the yarn back into itself with a needle; put the new yarn through the loop, form another loop, and thread the new yarn back through itself.
> The technique is shown very nicely on a uTube video.
> Prefer this to Magic Knot because I don't like knots of any kind in my knitting, but that's just me.


thank you! i really like the uTube videos


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi, I use the Magic Double Knot and never have to weave any ends in, and one can never tell wher I joined new yarns. One project, I added four skeins and you couldn't tell where one started and one ended.

You can find it on Youtube, very easy.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I think that cotton yarn cut ends seem to come out even more than do other yarn ends. If a cut end comes out, I just use a crochet hook and pull them to the reverse side. I figure that ends popping out is just one of those knitting thangs. It happens.

Hazel


----------



## Jane Dow (Jul 14, 2012)

So, what is a "magic knot" .....sounds good, but don't know
how to do it. I also knit with both yarns for about 2 inches, then
poke the ends of the yarn into nearby stitches..... don't like it but don't know any better way.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

If I am joining a new ball of the same color I do a braided join for about 4 inches and leave an inch of yarn on each side. I use a small crochet hook and pull the individual plies of the yarn through different stitches for the inch. With joining a new color, I do the Russian join with the same fine tuning. If the yarn is very smooth, then I use sewing thread to catch the end to a stitch to hold it in place. Depending on the yarn, the thread I use to sew with is one ply so the color is invisible to casual scrutiny.


----------



## suzybcool (Sep 30, 2012)

A lot depends on what fibers I'm knitting. Wool and wool blends that are not treated I will felt together as I knit. I also use a Russian join a lot and work the ends in as I knit, then stretch the last stitch to make sure that the end is gently tucked away as I trim it. If either of these do not work I will split each end in half and shred away on half of the split end then twist the two other halfs together. This takes a bit of planning as it takes about 6 inches of each yarn. Of course the best way is to change your yarns at the edges of your work and hide the ends in the seams...if you are going to have seams.


----------



## kikifields (Jul 3, 2011)

I, too, weave back about 3" and then forward about an inch. I've also found that if I don't cut tooooo close, but leave about 3/8" of an inch, for some reason there are never any end critters which poke through.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

KnittingVal said:


> dsimp4 said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Lilly, how do I keep my magic knot from coming loose? So far this has happened twice and I can't figure out why cause when I make it the knot is tight. Plz help.
> ...


I never had any problems using wool yarn with the magic knot. I never tried using the magic knot with acrylic. Could it be the yarn that doesn't hold the knot?


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Even if you use a good method of joining, you still have the original yarn tail plus the tail at the end to darn in.

And for some projects, yarn ends are inevitable and prolific. I'm currently doing a Christmas stocking with dozens of areas of different colors. There are many, many ends to darn.


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

pull the string a little tight before cutting and you will see right away if it shows - most often it doesn't


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

ditto! & backtracking further secures the join.


nannymaid said:


> When I thread ends in after going one way with the weaving I 'back track' weave so that even a slight stretch of the knitting won't make the ends pop out.


----------



## jwkiwi (Oct 9, 2011)

I just hate sewing in ends, period!


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> If it's a join of new yarn at the end of a row I take the "old" yarn and the new yarn, and knitt the first 3 or 4 stitches with both. Then when I finish I trim the old yarn.


I do the same and nver have a problem, plus if you can make it a habit not to change or add yarn anywhere but the end or beginning of a row you won't have that problem.


----------



## karlen (Apr 22, 2011)

I have found that when I trim the yarn close to the garment, the end pops to the public side, no matter how I weave it in. However, when I leave a bit (1/2 to 1 inch) of the yarn dangling on the inside, after the weave, it does not pop out. With wool, this dangle sort of felts to the inside to hold it in place.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Tareca said:


> I always stretch the row before cutting.


That's good. There are fabric glues that work well.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

I was just getting a hat ready to mail and found one small end sticking out. I had to use a crochet hook to pull it back to the inside of the hat and then I spliced the ends and wove them in.
I went to the magic knot video and tried the knot. It worked so that is how I will be doing it from now on.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

What is the magic knot, please.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nanjston said:


> What is the magic knot, please.





__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/154389093445364151/


----------



## smoqui (Mar 2, 2011)

I will give it a try, but I am afraid when the knot loosens, which it inevitably will, there will not be enough left to knot it again without causing a pucker in the work. I used to have this problem constantly, until I gave up working with acrylics and other slippery yarns and switched back to either 100% wool or a blend with at least 70% wool, so that it can be felted/spliced. Much less likely to loosen up.


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

jwkiwi said:


> I just hate sewing in ends, period!


That's a big advantage of the braided join. Once you have made your braid and knitted for three or four stitches, you can just snip off any ends, they are already woven into the stitches.


----------



## smoqui (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes. I like the braided join too, but to be extra safe, I moisten the finished braid and rub it back and forth between my palms to felt it as well.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

denisejh said:


> Lillyhooch-When I am weaving in ends, I run the last inch or two through the yarn strand on several stitches, not just through the stitch. I find if the yarn is actually running through the strand of yarn in a stitch, the split strand tends to hold onto the end and prevents it from popping out. I wouldn't use Fray Check or fabric glue. They could leave a rough spot inside your garment. If you find you have an end that just won't stay put, a few stitches with a needle and thread should do the trick. Or, pull the end through a strand of a stitch as described above. Denise


Thanks everyone for the many good suggestions. I went back to the mobius I knit in acrylic and wove the 'popped' ends through the stitches as a number of you have suggested. Looks like it is a good technique, especially for projects like a mobius where both sides are on view.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

Dsynr said:


> http://www.studioknits.com/bookpage8.htm
> This is a great source for professional technique that you can bookmark and use whenever you need it. U could buy the book online, too. If I remember correctly, it is a digital book.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the StudioKnits link. Have bookmarked it.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

janwalla said:


> I always weave them in following the stitches back and forth then i split the yarn into plys and using a sharp point needle, skim through in different directions. It takes time but ive never had anything come undone. Here is a video of this method.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The video shows the cut at the end of weaving in that I had the problem with. The suggestions in a number of posts to deal with the end by splitting the yarn and weaving through looks like the answer.

Again, thanks everyone for your responses and suggestions.


----------



## frazzledbird (Apr 12, 2011)

i tried to make a zebra print afghan for my granddaughter and I could not get the ends to stay hidden. I used redheart soft. I even emailed redheart. Of course it was something I must of done wrong. It was all single crochet. I didn't finish it. I went and bought her a zebra patterned blanket.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Grandmann: Thank you for the link. What a great technique. I am a convert. What a time saver. Nan


----------



## belinda (Mar 30, 2011)

Russian Join--no ends, no knots, no show, and very strong.


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

I try to join at the ends when possible so I can weave into the side seams. I weave in for 2-3 ", clip ans stretch a little so the end gets buried. I've been playing with the magic knot but don't care for knots in my knitting, so the jury is still out on that one.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

Fray check tends to make things stiff, I have on occasion been known to take a needle and clear thread to the ends. Not all yarn ends stay put, so do what you have to do.


----------



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

dwilhelm said:


> I have had this problem before. On some of the classes I have taken on line, I have learned to braid the new yarn into the old so it knits as one strand. I like that better than the magic knot,which I too, have had to come apart. A major pain to repair!!!!
> 
> in another class, they also recommend a tiny drop of fray or glue at the end of the weave-in.
> 
> ...


I have learnt the braid method as well and it works fabulously!! I love it


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Do you have a link that would show Russian Join?


----------



## kww43 (Oct 18, 2012)

That is what I have been doing.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Lillyhooch said:


> I use a variety of different joins, but still do have ends to weave in occasionally. My problem is that after weaving in, the effectively hiding the yarn, I find the end pokes out after a while. Is there a way to overcome this very annoying issue?


I use fabric glue to glue the end to the fabric. Just a dab works.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Nanjston said:


> Do you have a link that would show Russian Join?


Videos of russian join

Russian Join - YouTube
www.youtube.com/watch?v=4oCmosL-Ggc
By katjardin ·
4 min ·
27,030 views ·
Added Jan 24, 2007

Demonstration on how to join new yarn to old yarn in the middle of a knitting project, so that there are no ends to weave in later


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Nanjston said:


> Do you have a link that would show Russian Join?


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Thank you both for the link for Russian join.


----------



## sunnybrkk (Oct 8, 2011)

What is the magic knot?


----------



## bev16 (Aug 29, 2012)

What is the magic knot ?


----------



## DianeGardy (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi Lily -- I have found that if you split the wool and then bring it back on itself from the reversed side this usually helps a lot.


----------



## VCenter (Oct 1, 2012)

Leonora said:


> I've never had a problem with this issue. I find that when weaving the ends in, if you actually splice the knitted stitches with the needle and run the yarn through the strands of knitted yarns for at least 2-3 inches, then go back on it for about an inch, it is held better.


I do the same, but maybe not as many inches. The trick is the weave back. That's what keeps the weaved in ends from popping out when the garment it stretched/handled.


----------



## Glitz (Apr 28, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> If it's a join of new yarn at the end of a row I take the "old" yarn and the new yarn, and knitt the first 3 or 4 stitches with both. Then when I finish I trim the old yarn.


Does this really work without weaving in the ends?

I have always joined in new yarn this way, but have also gone back when I finished the piece to weave the ends in. I'd love to be able to stop doing that  .


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

I always learn so much reading the main questions. I have now learned the Russian join, Braid joining and magic knot joining. Thank you all for that wonderful help. Nan


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

I always weave it into the seam for about 3"' and haven't had any problems so far.


----------



## katz1ofmany (Nov 12, 2012)

PROBLEM - What is a magic knot?


----------



## belinda (Mar 30, 2011)

Nanjston said:


> Do you have a link that would show Russian Join?


Here are a couple, and you can just Google "Russian join" and get lots.

http://www.knitpicks.com/tutorials/Russian_Join__D31.html


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

I agree with Lenora. When I first learned to knt, I didn't do that, and the ends came out during washing on a Scarf. But since I started piercing the yarn and running the needle through the middle of the yarn as Lenora said, I haven't had even one end come out. Remember to turn and run it back through and try to pierce the yarn that you just put through there the first time. It really does work. Hope this helps.
Sue


----------



## Peppeanne (Nov 28, 2012)

What is the magic knot?


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

Peppeanne said:


> What is the magic knot?


Aha! you haven't been reading the replies...if you look back through you will see links to magic knot. It is a great way to join yarn and works a treat without leaving any ends to tidy up.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

9sueseiber said:


> I agree with Lenora. When I first learned to knt, I didn't do that, and the ends came out during washing on a Scarf. But since I started piercing the yarn and running the needle through the middle of the yarn as Lenora said, I haven't had even one end come out. Remember to turn and run it back through and try to pierce the yarn that you just put through there the first time. It really does work. Hope this helps.
> Sue


All sounds good. Will be doing that in future. I do try not to have ends that need to be tidied up, but inevitably do get some.


----------



## Catnip1948 (Aug 19, 2012)

I tried the magic knot and kept pushing it through to the wrong side. Unfortunately it has half undone and I'm going to have to sew it in place. I'm very disappointed.


----------



## Willoughby (Jul 4, 2012)

I weave it in one direction for four or five stitches and then go the opposite way for four or five. This seems to help.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Catnip1948 said:


> I tried the magic knot and kept pushing it through to the wrong side. Unfortunately it has half undone and I'm going to have to sew it in place. I'm very disappointed.


I, too, was disappointed with the magic knot. It was too bulky.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

a dab of fray check usually does the trick for me. I make sure it is small, so not felt by the wearer.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Another helpful hint and learning lesson found on KP!


----------



## Woolywarmer (May 31, 2011)

I use the magic (or double) knot and there are no ends to pop out, and the knot becomes invisible within the knitting. And I learned it on KP!


----------



## maryg2 (Nov 4, 2012)

what is the magic knot


----------



## Woolywarmer (May 31, 2011)

maryg2 said:


> what is the magic knot







This video is a good demonstration.


----------



## harbin (Sep 16, 2011)

I am completing my large crochet table cloth, and I had to join the thread/yarn many times.

I used the double knot every time, and it turned out very, very well. 
There are no loose ends! 

Type in double knot and watch the tutorial. Good luck, ladies.

Margarita (Harbin)


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm adding this post while I'm on on page 8 of 12 (so far) pages. 

I just have to say I wonder how many pages long it would be if people had bothered to read the thread to find out if their "what is a magic knot" question had been answered before they added yet another one. Or if people mentioning magic knot had gone ahead and added some kind of link for it.


----------



## DorothyW (Dec 4, 2011)

beadness said:


> Lillyhooch said:
> 
> 
> > I use a variety of different joins, but still do have ends to weave in occasionally. My problem is that after weaving in, the effectively hiding the yarn, I find the end pokes out after a while. Is there a way to overcome this very annoying issue?
> ...


I watched this yesterday and have used it about 6 times since. I love it!!!


----------



## msdotsy1 (Oct 17, 2012)

Cut ends tells me this person is not just talking about joining a new ball of yarn then magic knots could be the answer. 

Weaving in at the end of a project is quite another matter that requires much patience and a little prior planning. I learned the hard way not to cut ends too closely when you are done working but to leave a bit of a tail enough to thread into a yarn needle. Then weave into the fabric on the WS in a zig-zag pattern to bury it as invisibly as possible in the purl stitches. Zig-zag because it won't jog loose as easily as if it is in a straight line. Then stretch a bit and let it find its nesting place before making the final cut. 

For crochet I use my hook and weave it into the pattern in the same manner.

Hope this helps.


----------



## katz1ofmany (Nov 12, 2012)

Thank you very much. I had never heard of this and now I know. I am going right to my needles and try this. Thank you


----------



## San (Mar 9, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I do a lot of large projects - shawls, afghans. I leave any short ends poking out on the 'wrong' side ... long enough to stay on that side. If I absolutely don't want them to poke out anywhere, I need to make sure that they're woven in by splitting the yarn strands through which they pass. Even better - split the end to be woven into its component plies and weave in each ply _separately_.


I use this method on the last vest I made and it worked out great.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

Another variation: I recently knitted a market bag in Turkish Stitch using cotton yarn. For variety, added a second colour, knitting it together with the main colour. Any suggestions for a knot to join in the new yarn, and then to tie it off. Magic knot was perfect for joining new ball to the main, continuous yarn, didn't make it for adding second ball to knit the two together. Must be another useful knot. I did a 'knot' search but didn't find anything useful - or didn't recognise it anyway. 

Not sure if my description is altogether clear, so attach a photo of the bag to give you the idea.


----------



## belinda (Mar 30, 2011)

Lillyhooch said:


> Another variation: I recently knitted a market bag in Turkish Stitch using cotton yarn. For variety, added a second colour, knitting it together with the main colour. Any suggestions for a knot to join in the new yarn, and then to tie it off. Magic knot was perfect for joining new ball to the main, continuous yarn, didn't make it for adding second ball to knit the two together. Must be another useful knot. I did a 'knot' search but didn't find anything useful - or didn't recognise it anyway.
> 
> Not sure if my description is altogether clear, so attach a photo of the bag to give you the idea.


Usually, when two yarns are knitted together, You'd use two strands of the white, as well. In that case, you'd join the color to the white in your usual manner. If you're adding an additional yarn, as you did, you weave in the ends just as you do at the cast-on and bound-off ends.


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

split your thread when you weave it in


----------



## maryg2 (Nov 4, 2012)

Marlene thank you for the info on the magic knot


----------



## fibernut (Jun 5, 2011)

I cheat and take a needle and matching color thread and catch the ends after weaving in with a few stitches, that way while worn, no ends will be able to pop out. Plus it is invisible due to matching color.


----------

